# Long 350--Possible water in transmission



## bewoodyjr (Feb 28, 2012)

I checked the transmission fluid level and the oil on the dipstick was creamy colored. It seems like there may be some water in the transmission oil. Any ideas about how it may have gotten there? Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Condensation is the biggest culpret. caused when you heat up cold steel, then cool it down again. There are products to counter this from happening, but you need to get that out of there.


----------



## bewoodyjr (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks. I do intend to change the fluid ASAP. Need to get it ready for gardening and bushogging.


----------

